# Au Jus Mix



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Au Jus Mix
2 Tbsp. granulated beef bullion plus 1 tsp beef bullion powder (can use crushed cubes)
2 tsp granulated onion bullion
1 tsp dried parsley flakes
1/8 tsp black pepper – or – 1/8 tsp red pepper
1/8 tsp garlic powder
2 Tbsp cornstarch
Combine all ingredients in a blender or food processor; whirl to a fine powder. Pour mix into a jar, label with directions and store at room temperature.
To use: Put 2 ¼ tsp mix into a small saucepan; stir in 1 cup of cold water. Heat to boiling, stirring constantly; mix in a few drops Kitchen Bouquet and if you wish, a pat of butter.


----------

